# New Phone Number



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*This is good information to know - just in case you want to talk to the new President.

The new phone number for the Black House, (formerly known as the White House), will be:

foe foe fie - nie nie sebin - foe sebin foe foe

(445-997-4744) *


----------

